# Smoked tomatoes and jalapeños, any ideas?



## tpc74 (Sep 2, 2012)

So tomorrow I am planning on smoking some ribs and grilling some marinated flank steak.  I also have a bunch of fresh tomatoes and jalapeños around the house and I was thinking of smoking them as well.  

The issue is I am not certain on the prep and or heat.  I'm not planning on making a salsa or anything just basically eating them as well I just love jalapeño slices anyways, so this has to be better right?

If no ideas I plan on just winging it but I thought I might ask around if nothing more than to get the creative juices flowing, so to speak. :)


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2012)

tpc, morning.... Sorry about the late reply.....  Half tomatoes, salt,CBP on the grill are good..... Jalapeno's halved and stuffed with cream cheese and garlic and onions and a piece of bacon thrown on top is good....  Both can go in the smoker at 225-275 until done to your liking...  

Bride made something out of yogurt a couple days ago....wrap in cheese cloth and hang over a bowl to let the whey drain out.... rotate the cheese cloth to tighten and squeeze more whey out... hang.... in 2 days I think it was done...(whatever done is, I don't know what she was making)  then added home dried onions, garlic, chives to the "yogurt" and it was awesome....   It would be very good inside jalapeno's.... thicker and drier than cream cheese and healthier....  I think she was experimenting for my "new" test to make fermented veggies like pickles etc...  the whey is used as a base for "lacto-fermentation"....   

Anyway, the yogurt/cheese was delicious....

Whew.... I get winded at times....   Dave


----------



## big twig (Sep 4, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> tpc, morning.... Sorry about the late reply.....  Half tomatoes, salt,CBP on the grill are good..... Jalapeno's halved and stuffed with cream cheese and garlic and onions and a piece of bacon thrown on top is good....  Both can go in the smoker at 225-275 until done to your liking...
> 
> Bride made something out of yogurt a couple days ago....wrap in cheese cloth and hang over a bowl to let the whey drain out.... rotate the cheese cloth to tighten and squeeze more whey out... hang.... in 2 days I think it was done...(whatever done is, I don't know what she was making)  then added home dried onions, garlic, chives to the "yogurt" and it was awesome....   It would be very good inside jalapeno's.... thicker and drier than cream cheese and healthier....  I think she was experimenting for my "new" test to make fermented veggies like pickles etc...  the whey is used as a base for "lacto-fermentation"....
> 
> ...


She was making cream cheese. I have done it several times, very easy, cheap to do and tastes great!


----------



## tpc74 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replys everyone. :)  In the end I ended up winging it as they say, but it came out excellent.  I think i shall start a new thread with some pics for yall.


----------



## uberhack (Nov 18, 2012)

I know this is really late to the party, but I saw one of the chefs on Iron Chef America make a pick de gallo with smoked tomatoes. Sounded delicious. Might try making some as an appetizer for Thanksgiving.


----------

